# Trolley rig (anchor)?



## FHB (Jun 11, 2003)

Any body know where i can get the anchor from. 

Thanks,

FHB


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I usted buy mine at Wilcox in Newport News. I believe Marge and Rays on the way to Sandbridge has them, I would also check Lighthouse. The last few years I just pick them up on the OBX and the ones I have got at the Rodanthe Pier have been the best.


----------



## gotcha6/0 (Jul 13, 2003)

go to this site and order a few of the heavier ones
http://www.basspro-shops.com/servle...arClassCode=5&hvarSubCode=6&hvarTarget=browse i hope thats the site my computer is messin up but i havent tried those yet but i ordered some of the 8 oz i think that they will work


----------



## flyfisher (Aug 27, 2002)

I guess times have changed. When I used to fish for King Macs off the piers in Atlantic City, NC in 1969/70, we just added 4 oz. pyramid sinkers (1, 2, 3, or 4) as needed to hold bottom. Of course, my anchor rod was an 11 ft. Garcia 1 pc. Drum rod that would heave a small Boston Whaler. Some of the guys would rig the sinkers to the clip ring at the terminal end with 20 lb. mono so they would spread a little more and if they lost one, they might not lose all.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Bassboy those should work. the only problem will be how stiff the wire on the prongs are, it looks fairly heavy. Too stiff and it is impossible to bring in. That is why I like the ones I found a the Rodanthe Pier, the prongs hold well and will bend out just easy enough.


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

Lighthouse sell the same ones as Bass Pro. Most folks that I have seen use a piece of copper pipe with a couple of coathangers bent through and filled with lead. Ask the next guy you see using one.


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

It is made from metal conduit, heavy coathanger wire (not the light stuff), galvanized wire twisted into an eye, and of course lead. The tube is 3.5" in length. The whole thing weighs about 9oz. The neat thing is that if this sinker is broken off the coathanger wire will quickly corrode away eliminating the possibility of a snag later in the season.

Make sure to use the heavier coathanger wire - there are at least two grades available. Notice the pieces used to make the sinker.

Lou

<img src="http://members.cox.net/files/fishpics/kingrigging/gudanchor.jpg">


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

That is what I like to use.
Getting the right wire is important . To stiff very hard to bring in and to soft it will not hold. And other metals are a pain later on.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

THE 8 OZ THAT BASS PRO SHOPS has works very well i used them the 2 weeks i was on the planks. for a commercial anchor they are great


----------

